# Flor de Oliva Maduro Cigar Review - Decent Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a bundle of these about 3 years ago. Pulled one out the bottom of the humidor to smoke and a little rest sure helps these cigars. Well wor...

Read the full review here: Flor de Oliva Maduro Cigar Review - Decent Smoke


----------

